# Needing a quiter filter..



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I purchased a Tetra Whisper 60 backfilter for my new 55 gal. It says on the box 330gph. It has 2 white filterbags w/ carbon and 2 black sponge things in the two back chambers. Seems to be doing the job just fine but is SO NOISY!! We can hear it upstairs! I exchanged it thinking it must have something wrong with it and the new one is just as loud. I paid almost $50 for it and cant afford more for a filter. Anyone know of a REALLY quite backfilter that can handle a 55 gal? We watch tv near the tank and it's really annoying.


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

You can try a Aqua Clear 70 or even 110 if you have many fish in your tank. use this link to get a 110 for only $45. It proven to work. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3610&prodid=6173&catid=115

And here is the post on monsterfishkeepers where I got it from http://monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159226


----------



## Gene0514 (Sep 28, 2008)

Gene0514 said:


> You can try a Aqua Clear 70 or even 110 if you have many fish in your tank. use this link to get a 110 for only $45. It proven to work.
> 
> Edit: Sorry turns out it doesn't work anymore. The price of a 110 is $72 on dr foster and smith


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's still cheaper than most placesfor an AC 110/500.
Petsmart price on an Emperor 400 is around $53 now. Emperors are quiet but it depends on water level a lot.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Which do you think is quieter? the Aqua Clear or the Emperor? They also had a Penn-Plax Cascade 300 (300 GPH) for sale $40. Anyone know if thats a quiet one? the one I was gonna try has parts missing so will have to go back. I'm really fussy about noise. the water splash noise is fine - its just the buzzing motor sound that I hate.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've got a whisper 60 on my 55, and it's pretty quiet. Also an Emperor 400. If you have sand, you might try a sponge prefilter. My Emperor made that noise for around a months at first, but it went away. My whisper cartridges seemed to clog pretty quickly till I put the sponge on it, but my tank is overstocked. 
Seems like something may be wrong with them, if you do have sand, some grains may have gotten inside the motor housing.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

nope. no sand. it is pretty close to the wall, but I put a piece of cloth in between the wall and filter to cut the vibration... ever use penn-plax brand?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I am not trying to talk you into the Whisper 60 or out of the Plenn-Plax but before you spend additional $... How long have you hap the Whisper? Have you tried what the manual recomends lifting the pick-up tube about a 1/4" while it's running? That helps purge out any trapped air. also rotating the flow control knowb slowly completely around once a day for a couple days helps get any remaining air out. ? On mine, at first, I had to do that on my two and now they have been quiet for over a year.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only had the first whisper for 6 days and this one for 2 days. I'll try your ideas - all I did was put the water in and plug it in. I have regular gravel, so no sand issue. It's a buzzing sound. so you think maybe air is in there?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yes, cavatation caused by air will make them really noisey, sometimes almost a rattle. I can't hear either of mine over the TV and definately not in another room. The Aqua-tec brand filter I have is louder and it's from Wal-mart made by Marineland . Reportedly it's identical to a Penguin without the bio-wheel.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Have you tried what the manual recomends lifting the pick-up tube about a 1/4" while it's running? That helps purge out any trapped air.


X2

wiggle it up and down and it should quiet right up. I have to do this every time I do a WC on my 20G (I always turn off my filters and heater when I do my WC's)

Anyways ya, just tug on it up and down and you should find the spot where its silent running.


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

FYI the F&S link still works. Add it to your cart and the price will show up.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

there is a new code that has AC110s for $33. i got 2 t $45 last week and its nice and quite. also rena xp3s are pretty quite.


----------



## oceanstate (Sep 29, 2008)

emp 400 very quiet


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

The only noise problems I have had is if my water level is lower than the filter run off. Had a little noise from a old emperor that just needed the impeller cleaned. Have 6 tanks running and none of them bug me. Maybe your filter is sitting against the wall and you should pull it away from it.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was kinda thinking it might be too close to the wall, but how do you move a 55 gallon with 50 lb of gravel and a whole load of fish?? even if I take half the water out I dont think I could move it on the carpet. . . I might be stuck...


----------



## eke (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 2 whisper 60's on a couple of my tanks and you are right they are noisy, The only thing I did that helped a tiny bit is to put a couple pieces of foam (the kind that you use to seal a door etc.) between the aquarium glass and the pump "legs" that rest against the tank. It doesn't help the noise that much but it takes out the added vibration! I find the fluval filters the quietest, but I hate cleaning them :roll:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Eke!! At least I know I'm not crazy for thinking they're noisy!! Ever have an emperor 400? thats the other one I've been recommended but I dont want to get it if its the same...


----------

